# Wagging Tails, home from home dog boarding, alternative to kennels



## Carene (Feb 7, 2012)

Wagging Tails provides friendly home from home dog boarding giving your four legged friend his own special holiday while you are away. We have carers ready to welcome your faithful companion into their family and give him all the love and attention he requires in your absence.

All of our carers have been vetted by Wagging Tails, licensed by their local Councils and are fully insured. Wagging Tails carers are at home all day and we will not mix different families pets ensuring that your dog receives the undivided attention we feel he deserves. We also insist that you meet your dogs carer before his holiday so you know he will be happy while you are away in the sun!

Please visit Dog Home Boarding | Alternative to Kennels | Wagging Tails to find your nearest branch


----------



## dogwalkersplus (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi there! 
We have just launched our new website, Dog Walkers Plus ,an online directory for pet services which connects clients to companys and individuals. 
You can use our site to advertise:
	Dog walking
	Dog training
	Dog grooming
	Pet sitting
	Pet boarding
	Vets
	Pet shops 
It is free to place a basic listing so why not give it a try! 
Thank you for your time and we hope you have success from using Dog Walkers Plus !
Amy


----------

